# Wilmington NC Area



## sharkbite (Jun 8, 2001)

Any fish biting down that way?


Tight Lines!


Tim


----------



## jettyjumper (Jan 19, 2003)

Not much right now. J mercer is reporting puffers and small sharks.

Rick/jettyjumperNC Surfishing


----------



## Brian Rucker (Aug 21, 2015)

Spanish Mackeral outside figure 8


----------



## originalhooker (Nov 26, 2009)

yes, depends on location, style of catching. species, & so on….


----------



## enoman (May 24, 2015)

nice crokers in snows cut, small flounder, usual spots puffers pinfish


----------



## Dogfish Dan (Dec 8, 2011)

Croaker, assorted blues and ladyfish in the surf. Always a shark around.


----------

